# Two of my Indian Bike Creations.   Both sold quickly.



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

Three of my Indian Bike creations.   Both sold quickly.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 4, 2021)

Those are cool and well executed. What did you use for the Indian chief headbadge?


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 5, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> Those are cool and well executed. What did you use for the Indian chief headbadge?



The tank decals very high quality from Ebay and also the from gold piece used for the head badge.  I believe it was a pin if I remember correctly.        THX for the compliment.


----------



## Hukah (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice job.
You certainly know how to make a girl's/step-thru bike desirable.
It pays off then?


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 6, 2021)

Hukah said:


> Nice job.
> You certainly know how to make a girl's/step-thru bike desirable.
> It pays off then?



Yes.  All sold very quickly.  Women love the nostalgia look.


----------



## phantom (Mar 6, 2021)

Very nice indeed. Usually anything with quality and priced right equals a sale.


----------

